# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Vladimir Nabokov

## bluechaotica

source: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Nabokov

Bibliography: Fiction

Novels and novellas written in Russian

(1926) Mashen'ka ; English translation:* Mary* (1970)
(1928) Korol' Dama Valet; English translation: *King, Queen, Knave* (1968)
(1930) Zashchita Luzhina; English translation: *The Luzhin Defense or The Defense* (1964) (also adapted to film, The Luzhin Defence, in 2001)
(1930) Sogliadatai (Eavesdropper)), novella; first publication as a book 1938; English translation:* The Eye* (1965)
(1932) Podvig ((Deed)); English translation: *Glory* (1971)
(1932) Kamera Obskura ; English translations: *Camera Obscura* (1936), *Laughter in the Dark* (1938)
(1936) Otchayanie ; English translation: *Despair* (1937, 1966)
(1938) Priglasheniye na kazn' ( (Invitation to an execution)); English translation:* Invitation to a Beheading* (1959)
(1938) Dar; English translation:* The Gift* (1963)
(Unpublished novella, written in 1939) Volshebnik (?????????); English translation: *The Enchanter* (1985)

Novels written in English

**The Real Life of Sebastian Knight
**Bend Sinister
**Lolita
**Pnin
**Pale Fire
**Ada or Ardor: A Family Chronicle
**Transparent Things
**Look at the Harlequins!
**The Original of Laura (Unfinished/Unpublished)

BBC site audio interview w/ Nabokov: http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfour/audioin...abokovv1.shtml

----------


## dirac1984

his book title <literature lectures> is very interesting.

----------


## Silenced Chaos

_Lolita, Lolita..._ his word play in that novel is amazing, specially after taking into account that his first language was not English.

----------


## Starlyjff

Nabokov's Dozen (1958), a collection of 13 short stories by Vladimir Vladimirovich Nabokov previously published in American magazines.

----------


## blazeofglory

I take Nabokov as a writer who wrote amazingly despite the fact that English was not his first language; that he defied the traditional way of writing, and he was banned in his own country for he kind of took the liberty of writing. The fact that he wrote in defiance of the convention or conformance that popularized him across the globe. I I have read Lolita a couple of decades ago and what stirred me is unique style and the substance in his writing

----------


## neilgee

I think he also did a prose translation of _Eugene Onegin_ [that is a literal translation with no attempt to rhyme it] and a biography of Gogol.

----------


## SkagBoy

> _Lolita, Lolita..._ his word play in that novel is amazing, specially after taking into account that his first language was not English.


It's stunning. I cannot comprehend how a mind can learn a language to such an advanced stage that it can produce a work so beautifully written as Lolita. I wish I could write in English like Nabokov !

----------


## SkagBoy

Seems he was equally as eloquent when speaking English too. Here is is discussing Lolita on TV. Very interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldpj_5JNFoA

----------

